
There’s Evidence We’re Living in a Simulation - vinnyglennon
https://hackernoon.com/evidence-were-living-in-a-simulation-yanny-laurel-audio-illusion-79ebf0461b9c
======
drdeca
Title seems misleading to me

------
bufferoverflow
Horrible article. No evidence.

~~~
tree_of_item
Did you not understand it? Your brain creates the simulation.

